# Any Experts? Driver side door acts as if ALWAYS OPEN.



## sethook (Aug 31, 2009)

My 2003 1.8T Jetta developed a problem overnight. Driver's side door is always recognized as "door open" as best I can tell. Red door light stays on, indicator on instrument panel on always, indicator dings for a minute every time start car, and annoying sound when I turn the lights on for more than a minute. The unlock button on key wors fine, but cannot get alarm to activate or doors to lock with it. All fuses I could find check out. 
My first thought: WHERE IS THE "DOOR OPEN" SENSOR OR SWITCH?
Please give this one a try. THANKS.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Any Experts? Driver side door acts as if ALWAYS OPEN. (sethook)*

could be your door control module


----------



## sethook (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Any Experts? Driver side door acts as if ALWAYS OPEN. (sethook)*

Does the door control module say if door open or closed?


----------



## sethook (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Any Experts? Driver side door acts as if ALWAYS OPEN. (sethook)*

Found this in ALLEXPERTS.com
Ask wrote at 2008-11-30 01:05:53
I had the same problem here and I thought it could be a very expansive device. After some search on the web, I`ve readed about checking the lights fuse. So my last try before going to the dealer, I checked the fuse and it was bad. Replaced with a new one and the problem was solved... 
Ah one more thing: The alarm was not turning on and the LCD cluster was saying all doors were open always.
I wonder if there are there LIGHTS fuses anywhere else besides fuse panel? I'm going to look right now.


----------



## Gti is the way to fly (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Any Experts? Driver side door acts as if ALWAYS OPEN. (sethook)*

I had a very similar problem with my 2000 gti. The door lock controller located in the drivers door had cracks in the circuit board. touch the cracks with a solder gun and it fixis you right up. there is a write up on this site called door locks explained. I'll bet this is your problem. I bought a low temp gun for this. hope this helps


----------



## sethook (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Any Experts? Driver side door acts as if ALWAYS OPEN. (Gti is the way to fly)*

I noticed that write up and was hoping and praying I didn't have to tear my door apart. Of all the recall letters I receive...why not that one?
THANKS VERY MUCH FOR TAKING THE TIME.


----------



## sethook (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Any Experts? Driver side door acts as if ALWAYS OPEN. (sethook)*

Still, seems that this would be an intermittent issue if a solder or two was the problem. My problem happened overnight and is consistent. I'm not ruling it out, but Anyone else?


----------



## rtbtitans50 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: Any Experts? Driver side door acts as if ALWAYS OPEN. (sethook)*

mine was doing the opposite and never registering as open... i guess ill check the fuse and see if thats it


----------



## Gti is the way to fly (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Any Experts? Driver side door acts as if ALWAYS OPEN. (rtbtitans50)*

my problem happened slowly and got worse and more symptoms came, basicly the car thought the door was still closed or when i would lock it all doors exept the drivers would lock.after fixing it a year later it started up agian with different symptoms. it's your lock controller.


----------



## rtbtitans50 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: Any Experts? Driver side door acts as if ALWAYS OPEN. (Gti is the way to fly)*

any idea who carries something like that and if its worth replacing? and how much?


----------



## Gti is the way to fly (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Any Experts? Driver side door acts as if ALWAYS OPEN. (rtbtitans50)*

just do the diy the part was quoted at $200 and the dealer wants almost that much to match the new one to your key. if you have a vag-com I believe you can program it.


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

I would run through your wiring before you go and spend $200 dollars on a part.


----------



## sethook (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: (BoostedDubVR6T420)*

So, we're talking about a lock controller now? All symptoms point to whatever tells the car the door is open or closed. Is the lock controller the only device that performs that function? Can just the sensor or relay or sensor in that device be replaced or repaired? Or not cost effective? 
PLEASE NOTE*** Car locks and unlocks fine from PASSENGER side lock/unlock switch.


----------



## Gti is the way to fly (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: (sethook)*

follow the write up it is not as hard as you think and once your looking at the circuit board you will probably see the crack just like the write up shows. the whole job maybe takes an hour. this fixed my sunroof controls at the key, my fuel pump started with door opening again making for better cold starts and the drivers door would lock when i told it to.


----------



## sethook (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: (Gti is the way to fly)*

Can't find that "door locks explained" link now. THink you can dig it up? I'm going to open 'er up and check repair the board.


----------



## Gti is the way to fly (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: (sethook)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1542461


----------



## sethook (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: PAIN IN THE ARSS!*

I got as far in disassembling door as to loosening window bracket bolts and then sky started looking ominous. FORGET IT. Still not convinced of the problem. Reassembled everything and will just live with it for now. Can't believe it is the solders. Have never had the intermittent issues described in these posts. Happened overnight. Perhaps the module itself is bad. I will just replace it down the road. I'm thinking of copying these posts and taking it to VW or better yet sending into VW HQ and waiting to see if they will help me out somehow. Perhaps just labor or the part. Never know. I can live with it for now. Unplugged the red door light so it won't burn out on me and drain battery.


----------



## Gti is the way to fly (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: PAIN IN THE ARSS! (sethook)*

well good luck to you but I"m holding my ground that it is the circuit board. Your symptoms did seem to match up so let us know the outcome.


----------



## B5tevo (Jan 23, 2006)

Had to do the same thing on my Passat. Very similar design. Your other doors will fail eventually too!
A minor correction, the lock cylinder turns a switch in the lock controller- you do not need to replace the cylinder when you replace the controller.


----------

